# Silverline (10 PCE ) 7 Guide Bush Set.



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello.
Today I received this set.
(4) Guide Bush on down index was on wrong places , also on photo was on wrong places. Why ? I don't know.

Dimensional accuracy : 0,01-0,1mm

Set contains :
Adapter
2 x Lock nut
ID 5/8 OD 51/64
ID 21/32 OD 3/4
ID 17/32 OD 5/8
ID 1/4 OD 5/16
ID 9/32 OD 3/8
ID 11/32 OD 7/16
ID 13/32 OD 1/2


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

???????????

=====



tigerhellmaker said:


> hello.
> Today i received this set.
> (4) guide bush on down index was on wrong places , also on photo was on wrong places. Why ? I don't know.
> 
> Dimensional accuracy 0,01-0,1mm


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have this set. Mine are within tolerance. I often wrap tape around to customise or adjust fit. I was thinking of buying a second set, turning away the tube to be used as a reducer on the router table.


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Would this work with the Hitachi M12ve?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Depends if that adapter works with your Hitachi. I've the same set and the adapter doesn't work with any of the routers I've got. 

OTOH, I've a Leigh adaptor for the Ryobi and DW sent me one for their DW625 (Standard with DW models sold in the US but not supplied as standard in Europe.) both of which enable the PC type guide bushes. My other routers use Trend guide bushes.
Come to think of it, I've also got a couple of Milescraft bases that fit pretty well any router, that will also take PC guide bushes using the PC adapter in their separate guide bush set. Several of the Milescraft accessories include the detachable base plate, which is why I've more than one. You can buy the base on its own though. Milescraft stuff is available from people in the UK and Germany. If you go that route watch out that you keep to European sources. The American sourced Milescraft stuff is not always compatible with the European sourced stuff.


If you want to try before you buy, I can send my adapter from the Silverline set over to you.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the reply and the offer...if you could tell me the diameter of the adapter plate it would help a lot..


----------

